# Xiaomi Mi 7 lộ "mặt nạ" với thiết kế giống iPhone X



## thanhnam (29/3/18)

*Các thông tin lộ ra cho  biết mẫu smartphone cao cấp kế tiếp của nhà sản xuất Trung Quốc sẽ nhái thiết kế cụm notch từ iPhone X.*

Khi iPhone X ra  mắt, mọi thứ đều xuất sắc, chỉ riêng tai thỏ khiến nó trở thành "trò cười" ở mọi mặt báo vì "quá xấu". Nhưng Apple đang chứng minh rằng, "cái xấu" cũng có thể trở thành xu hướng nếu nó nằm ở một sản phẩm mang tính định hướng.

Hàng loạt các smartphone Android xuất hiện từ đầu năm 2018 đến nay bao gồm các cái tên nổi cộm như Huawei P20, cặp đôi Oppo R15 và X21 UD và V9 từ Vivo. Không chỉ thế, Xiaomi Mi 7 - smartphone sắp ra mắt của nhà sản xuất Trung Quốc mới đây cũng lộ tấm nền phía trước cho thấy nó cũng đang bắt trước xu thế notch đang phổ biến.




_Mặt kính được cho là của Mi 7 sở hữu cụm notch thần thánh._​Theo đó, mới đây hình ảnh về tấm kính cường lực được cho là của Xiaomi Mi 7 cho thấy nó sẽ sở hữu màn hình tràn viền cong 2.5D. Trên cùng là cụm tai thỏ ở trung tâm cho thấy nó chứa ít nhất một camera. Trong  khi đó, cạnh dưới có viền khá là mỏng, do đó dự đoán nó sẽ sở hữu tỷ lệ màn hình thậm chí còn vượt trội hơn Vivo X21 (với màn hình đạt tỷ lệ 85,2%). Nhìn chung không phải là lối thiết kế cũ, nhưng thiết kế này thực sự gây nhàm cho người dùng vì hiện có quá nhiều smartphone trên thị trường có thiết kế "na ná" như thế.

Mi 7 được cho là sẽ ra mắt sau Xiaomi Mi Mix 2s (ra mắt vào ngày 27/3) và cũng sẽ là smartphone được trang bị vi xử lý Snapdragon 845 - chip mạnh mẽ nhất hiện tại từ nhà sản xuất Qualcomm. Mức giá của Mi 7 có lẽ ở  mức khoảng 10 triệu đồng.

_Nguồn: 24h_​


----------



## thuhoai (29/3/18)

Apple không thích điều này


----------



## thuypham (29/3/18)

thuhoai nói:


> Apple không thích điều này


----------



## DonKihote (29/3/18)




----------

